
Show HN: Research Lab Website Template - photon_lines
https://github.com/photonlines/Research-Lab-Website
======
janhenr
Hey man! Nice work! On mobile (Android), however, your navbar falls out of the
screen.

~~~
photon_lines
Thank you for the feedback! Yup - there are definitely some items that need to
be looked at on mobile and I'll see if I can find time to fix them, but I
figured I'd make it available for anyone anyways in case they wanted to take a
look...I did this years ago and it was based on an old bootstrap framework. I
definitely know there are some things that can definitely be improved :)
Cheers.

